# Elizabeth Shaw Chocolate Factory. Greenbank, Bristol



## Cake! (Nov 13, 2009)

*This site, now mostly stripped of equipment saw over 100 years of chocolate production until its closure in 2006.*
Though a lot of stuff has been removed it seems there's still lots to see here. I took many photos and struggled to condense them to this many!

1: The site as seen from the Bristol to Bath cycle-path.






2:





3:





4:





5:





6:





7:





8:





9: The residue in this pipe had a strong cocoa smell to it.





10:





11:





12:





13:





14:





15:





16:





17:





18:





19:



Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Bryag (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice first post, Cake. Don't tell me you didn't taste the brown stuff in the pipe!

A couple of minor criticisms if I may? You do not need to state "report", we are clever enough to work that one out for ourselves. If it is not a report, then you have posted it in the wrong section.
Also the green circle/black arrow is not necessary nor encouraged. I know some cannot remember which forum they are posting on(you know who you are) , but it is not required here.

Welcome to the forums


----------



## zimbob (Nov 14, 2009)

I like the fact a Chocolate Factory is reported on by 'Cake'


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Nov 14, 2009)

excellent shots.. lovely site


----------



## tarboat (Nov 14, 2009)

Great to see - interesting images. Pity there's so little equipment left.


----------



## Cake! (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks!

Bryag I didn't taste the chocolaty (is that a word?!) residue in the pipe but I did get my nose right in there!
Ahhh.. just re-read point no.3 of posting rules. Must have missed that 1st time round. Eek! 
Although really just a suggestion of what was once there a few bits of plant/machinery remain. 
Worth a return visit for sure.
I've included a few more shots here, still way less that what I took on the day.


























If you look a little closer at the dial (This made the trip for me):




- A guage measuring chocolate by the 1000 litres!

Thanks for looking.​


----------



## wolfism (Nov 14, 2009)

Some cracking shots there – and the bright colours are a little unexpected. Mind you, no surprise if you've seen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory …


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good effort Cake...must go look this one up as I am only in Swindon.Some parts of the place resemble some old Mills I have seen.


----------



## Cake! (Nov 15, 2009)

klempner69 said:


> Very good effort Cake...must go look this one up as I am only in Swindon.Some parts of the place resemble some old Mills I have seen.



Hello form Bristol, we're not far apart at all.
Thanks , yes well worth a visit I'd say.
Anywhere you'd recommend particularly in the South West area?


----------



## Cake! (Nov 15, 2009)

wolfism said:


> Some cracking shots there – and the bright colours are a little unexpected. Mind you, no surprise if you've seen Charlie and the Chocolate Factory …



Yeah that top floor with the red and green was most surreal. Nice work on your Flickr site by the way.


----------



## klempner69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Cake! said:


> Hello form Bristol, we're not far apart at all.
> Thanks , yes well worth a visit I'd say.
> Anywhere you'd recommend particularly in the South West area?



Depends what your interests are...if its mining,then your in the right place..have a look at my webhost and see some of the places Ive done.

regards from Stu

http://community.webshots.com/user/klempner69


----------

